# Brook - Saldivia + Garcia - Morales RBR



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

My first ever RBR :happy
@Bryn


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

In before GazOck.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Evening lads.

Anderson vs Reid gonna be entertaining while it lasts i think. Anderson TKO7 
Brook vs Saldivia. Brook to win via KO7
McDonnell has had a right touch, got to take care of biz tonight.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Really looking forward to tonight. I've been on the piss all day so I can only apologise


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Hello everyone, being the contrary bastard that I am and seemingly only going out on weekdays lately I'm getting into live fights a bit more often now, should be an 'aight night.

I was only aware that McDonnell was supposed to fight Topo Rojas like a day before it was called off, how'd I miss that one?! Would've been a pretty interesting match-up in my opinion, shame he's left with such an underwhelming bout tonight. Been a disappointing year for him thus far.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Really looking forward to tonight. I've been on the piss all day so I can only apologise


Don't step out of line, Daniel. :nono


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Kenny is a MEAN cunt.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Really looking forward to tonight. I've been on the piss all day so I can only apologise


good shopping trip then hahaha


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> I was only aware that McDonnell was supposed to fight Topo Rojas like a day before it was called off, how'd I miss that one?!


Because he was originally meant to be fighting Vusi Malinga. Rojas was their first choice replacement but the IBF said he was too heavy. The Rojas fight was only scheduled for about a day.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

@Bryn


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Kenny Anderson vs the corpse of Robin Reid up first.


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

He will win him.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> @Bryn


Yes, @Wallet?


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

I am the wefewee,


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Halling really selling this one... "If only we could see a 1990's Robin Reid this would be interesting."


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Reid could actually win this, Anderson is still dining out on his KO loss to Groves.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Halling gets on my tits.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

More Strictly Come Dancing than boxing, but Reid took the opener.

10-9 Reid


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Halling really selling this one... "If only we could see a 1990's Robin Reid this would be interesting."


:lol:


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Don't step out of line, Daniel. :nono


:lol:



LP said:


> good shopping trip then hahaha


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Bit of a stinker this so far. 

Slow start from Anderson.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

2-0 Reid! :happy


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Another Reid round there, very surprised so far tbh


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Reid again, Anderson needs to step it up asap, bit of a cunt move not touching gloves either.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Anderson is a bit of a nob really. hope he loses


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Good stuff from Reid, going to Kenny's body at every opportunity!

3-0


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

I don't understand twitter and have logged on there tonight for the first time in weeks. Is it weird that Nasser Al-Harbi and Robert Guerrero started following me, or is it normal for that to happen? :think


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

I didn't think that one was low tbh, really should be a point taken now though. Reid taking the round again though. God knows what Anderson is at.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

How slow is Anderson?


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Ok finding myself jumping up and down for Robin Reid here! Great stuff from him so far! Shut out


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> How slow is Anderson?


God yeah, he's like Carl Froch in molasses.


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

Kenny Anderson is shit.


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

I thought something was up with my stream, this shit is in slow motion.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

ScouseLeader said:


> Kenny Anderson is shit.


Well, yeah.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

4/1 still available for Reid on Betfair.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Reid's breathing heavy already, I know he's 41 but he's not been throwing much at all. Reid down there, think he'll go soon looks knackered,


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Wallet said:


> 4/1 still available for Reid on Betfair.


:lol:


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Gay.


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

Garbage stoppage that, Reid was fucked but he could easily have made the bell.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Lewis steps in, fair call, Reid was hurt and looked knackered. All the people who thought Anderson would do DeGale were crazy.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Did you get on Reid, Wallet? :lol:


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Did you get on Reid, Wallet? :lol:


Nah.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Good stoppage that. Reid was gone. But Anderson needs some serious work


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

:hi:


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Anderson should fight Rocky Fielding.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Froch mate I love you, I really do but never say that was a good performance.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Oh god, we got a translator handy?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Bryn said:


> I don't understand twitter and have logged on there tonight for the first time in weeks. Is it weird that Nasser Al-Harbi and Robert Guerrero started following me, or is it normal for that to happen? :think


Anyone?


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Anyone?


Guerrero follows me, but its rare that celebs/boxers follow back. Took Jeffro months to follow me :conf


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

First time seeing Yafai, sounds like he's highly rated. How good has he looked previously and how good of a prospect is he?


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Kal Yafai vs a 12 year old boy up next.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> Guerrero follows me, but its rare that celebs/boxers follow back. Took Jeffro months to follow me :conf


Ah, OK. Just wondered why, like. I've only done like 20 tweets. :conf


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Hmmm, I think Anderson is better when he isn't fighting.:|


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

This is over. Yawn


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

first time seeing yafai....looks like a bit of a beast at the weight


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Yafai looks seriously quick, landed a real nice uppercut up close too, opponent just getting smashed though. Poor kid


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Those body punches were really hurting the kid.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Seems like a nice kid, hope he does well. Nothing really to base his potential on yet though.


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

Thought that was James Degale for a second.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Kal Yafai looks very very good


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Fucking hell, Nelson is calling him the next Roy Jones. atsch


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

"I think this guys going to be the UK version of Roy Jones"

Johnny Nelson on not getting carried away.


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

They need to start getting journalists in the studio, these guys don't know anything.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

i dont quite get the RJJ comparison....i hope he doesnt get ridiculously hyped, he's coming along nicely as it is


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

ScouseLeader said:


> They need to start getting journalists in the studio, these guys don't know anything.


Aye, get Tris Dixon back.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Well, he is 4-0 now


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Fucking hell, no pressure on the kid then!

BTW chaps my laptop is fucked and Im posting from a tablet with a USB keyboard. Please excuse the typos tonight!


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Fucking hell, no pressure on the kid then!
> 
> BTW chaps my laptop is fucked and Im posting from a tablet with a USB keyboard. Please excuse the typos tonight!


Are you precariously balancing the tablet against a pile of books?


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Loved Kal's work tonight, O.T.T comments in studio mind you..


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Loved Kal's work tonight, O.T.T comments in studio mind you..


Aye, I mean he's dealt with everything he's been presented with well, he can't do much more than that.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Aye, I mean he's dealt with everything he's been presented with well, he can't do much more than that.


Agreed, Booth is a precarious fight to take but i think he could win it. Booth lost again two weeks ago..


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Are you precariously balancing the tablet against a pile of books?


Not quite that bad. Ive got my feet up on the sofa and it on my knees, still far from ideal!


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Mcdonell - Santa Cruz could possibly happen then? That would be... Interesting


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Agreed, Booth is a precarious fight to take but i think he could win it. Booth lost again two weeks ago..


I think they know the kid can take the current version of Booth but where do they take him after that while maintaing progress without overmatching him?


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> Mcdonell - Santa Cruz could possibly happen then? That would be... Interesting


Sick


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Got a feeling that McDonnell will stop this lad to the body.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

When you're sitting in row Z
And the ball hits your head
That's Zamoraaaaaaa

I'm done


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

McDonell's a handsome fucker.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

GazOC said:


> I think they know the kid can take the current version of Booth but where do they take him after that while maintaing progress without overmatching him?


Good point, Wins then has two ways to go up or down and neither does him any good as Kal may win a domestic title early then it's a big jump same with Satchell last week he either sticks around and goes over old ground or up into a lot better quality. Booth's in the middle ground nice step up without troubling Kal with power. It suits him more then facing a banger.

The kid does look very talented, but Eddie has to think about the point you've made.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

McDonnell started well here, but Zamora loading up with every shot


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> McDonell's a handsome fucker.


Sunbed King.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Zamora really doesn't look comfortable taking these shots, quality punch that wobbled Zamora there. Looks so easy to tag too.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Every time I see mcDonnell he impresses me more and more. Really good variety in his work so far


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

This guy is hideously open, those right hooks looks similar to Chisora's vs Haye too.

EDIT: Don't wanna take anything away from McDonell though, doing everything right so far and isn't wasting much either.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

McDonnell will be battered when he steps up, Sorry the lads improved but he's just not world class.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Zamora throwing the left from last week. McDonnell can make this an way night if he wants, or he could step up the pressure and stop his man


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> McDonnell will be battered when he steps up, Sorry the lads improved but he's just not world class.


Agreed mate. The jump from domestic Bantamweight, where you can probably name every registered British one without taking off your socks, and world level is immense.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> McDonnell will be battered when he steps up, Sorry the lads improved but he's just not world class.


He has looked good so far, but Samta Cruz is a step too far IMO


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Fucking hell, no pressure on the kid then!
> 
> BTW chaps my laptop is fucked and Im posting from a tablet with a USB keyboard. Please excuse the typos tonight!


Watching the fights on the Elf?


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

What's funny is when they say ''step up from domestic to Euro level'' at these kind of weights.

As shallow as domestic level is, it's better than European level - which is basically glorified area level, with some exotic sounding names and pretty looking records.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Still nearly 2 hours left of the card, what else is there after this fight? Will it just be prospects? If so I assume they'll be after Brook?


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

If Zamora is still there at the end of the 7th then you do have to worry about McDonell's power at a higher level. He's shaken this guy but hasn't really had him in big trouble and judging by this guys record his chin isn't exactly granite.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Evening gents. Just tuned in and the lad Mcdonnell is fighting looks like the kid from the patuks curry advert.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

If he did KO McDonnell I would die from laughter. Can't see it happening though.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Dear Sky, stop saying 'apologies for the language'! We are watching two men kick shit out of each other. The F word isn't going to upset us!


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Santa Cruz would walk through McDonell. That could well have gone 12 rounds.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Earned his paycheck i suppose.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> Santa Cruz would walk through McDonell.


Yes please. :happy


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

"I was thinking ref stop it" 

FFS Jamie you should be stopping him.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

McDonnell has just proved he's the best in the world at Bantam...apparently.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Agreed mate. The jump from domestic Bantamweight, where you can probably name every registered British one without taking off your socks, and world level is immense.


Spot on Bryn :good.


Vano-irons said:


> He has looked good so far, but Samta Cruz is a step too far IMO


Levels though mate, Watt was right the IBF will try force another Elim. That wasn't a world class test TBH. Jamie is ok at his level but he's not good enough for world class level IMO.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Bryn said:


> McDonnell has just proved he's the best in the world at Bantam...apparently.


He's already beaten the best so it makes sense to me!


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

I wonder if any of the sky team even know who the fuck Santa Cruz is, by the sounds of it they don't


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Just heard that Morales had pulled out of the Garcia fight.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

They don't mate, they seriously have no clue who Santa Cruz is. I'd love to see Cruz battered him over here. Ignorrance is beyond a joke at times..


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Yeah lets get Eddie to outbid Golden Boy and get LSC over here, fuck I hate Sky, I really do.



Vano-irons said:


> Just heard that Morales had pulled out of the Garcia fight.


Not even sure how upset I am if this is true.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Santa Cruz is moving up.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Just heard that Morales had pulled out of the Garcia fight.


:yikes

Any news why?


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Santa Cruz is moving up.


I know he said that at the end of the Morel fight, but his next fight is at Bantam so I just assumed he was staying there for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Nothing yet. My twitter just exploded with it. Trying to get confirmation


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

I hope Brook gets tested tonight, just to see if his corner have learnt from the Jones fight!


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

if santa cruz moves up, agbeko or ceja could be possible opponents?


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Kell's entrance music is always shit.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Nelson thinks Brook can not be fit in one fight then train a bit harder and be fit in the next fight. Fitness comes incrementally, not by flicking a switch in a single 8 week training camp.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

All of the lights


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

WAR Saldivia. :ibutt


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

I'd love to sexually abuse Nicola Adams.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> I'd love to sexually abuse Nicola Adams.


Reported.

Oh, wait.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> Kell's entrance music is always shit.


I like that song, but Im a sucker for an uplifting brass section.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

GazOC said:


> I like that song, but Im a sucker for an uplifting brass section.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Brook gonna look sublime tonight i think, this is a good fight for him. Style wise and i think his chin will hold up to Saldvia's shots, No excuses now Ezekiel!. Your time your shine son.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

What the fuck did he introduce Saldivia as?


----------



## Dave (Jun 1, 2012)

Alright lads. Got control of the tv just in time for Brook, x-factor was great though:bbb

This is for the Malvinas, right?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Sky admitting that there IS a blueprint to beat Brook. :stonk


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Bryn said:


>


It wasn't a euphamism!


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

OMG HE'S AMAZING


WORLD CLASS


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Not really sure why he didn't push the action after the knockdown though


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

cracking left hook. the spped was good.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Hmm, would have liked to see how well Brook took that. Shame the round didn't have 10 seconds left


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

my sky go is shite tonight, advert crystal clear fight is like watching round Marks!


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Fights over, looked a decent finish. I can't image they'll put him in with Alexander though.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

I'd forgotten how much Sky wank off their fighters.


KO'd by a jab? Pulev Mk 2.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

he answered every question I had of him! can he hold his own against a world level fighter........


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Are you watching Amir Khan


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Nothing yet. My twitter just exploded with it. Trying to get confirmation


Dan just tweeted from the arena has said nothing about the fight being off.:think


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Shut the fuck up Halling you cock sucker. He's proved his stamina/toughness by knocking out a crude, shit chinned Argie in 2 rounds?


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Tonight proved absolutely nothing about how good Brook is or how far he can go.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> he answered every question I had of him! can he hold his own against a world level fighter........


Its like he wouldn't have KO'd that guy with the preparation he had for the Carson fight so he must have improved.


----------



## Dave (Jun 1, 2012)

That fight proved everything, no questions remain. All he has to do in the future is jab 'em on the nose in the 3rd while their head is coming forward.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> Shut the fuck up Halling you cock sucker. He's proved his stamina/toughness by knocking out a crude, shit chinned Argie in 2 rounds?


No one can take punches from the Hand of Kell. NO ONE!


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

If I hear "there's no blueprint".....


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Justin Beiber is a fan too.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> Dan just tweeted from the arena has said nothing about the fight being off.:think


Looks like its just bills hit mate. Steve Lillis said he hadn't heard anything, same with guys in the arena


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Gareth Davies is a serious cocksucker. I remember him from Setanta MMA stuff, and he really makes me want to punch his face in.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Stopped by Bradley? How are these guys writing for newspapers and I'm not! Sick


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Stopped by Bradley? How are these guys writing for newspapers and I'm not! Sick


Who said what? I wasn't watching


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> Who said what? I wasn't watching


I think it was The Times writer who said Devon has been stopped before, by Bradley.

Gareth Davis for the Mail said Saldivia was stopped by a hard right hand. Looked like a jab from where I was sitting


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Cardle looks pretty decent, Joe G got a talent there. Please don't make him put gloves up and defend with face..


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Bugger, I switched MOTD on and forgot about the rest of the card. Back watching now. What a tit


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Missed the Kell Brook card, doesn't sound like I missed much though. Looking forward to this Garcia-Morales card tonight though, no exceptional fights or anything, but plenty of even match ups which should result in some good fights. Quillin-Njikam is very interesting, and one which effectively eliminates the loser from the highest tier int he division.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Looks like its just bills hit mate. Steve Lillis said he hadn't heard anything, same with guys in the arena


Good. Tell your "source" to feck off!


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

@Meast


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Who's still about?


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

@Bryn are you still here man?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> @Bryn are you still here man?


Mah *****.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Alexander has no problem setting his feet, he appears to be doing the splits while throwing his straight left.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

4-0 Alexander.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

what the fuck I haven't even been watching, I didn't think it started until 2, omg fucking Boxnation fuckers. WTF


Is this the first fight? And I take it Alexander has dominated so far?


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

I actually cannot believe that, what a load of shit.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

It's OK mate, you've missed fuck all.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Well as long as this is the first fight then i'm not bothered tbf, never expected this to be anything other than a visual sleeping aid.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm off to bed after this, set my Sky to record. I'll be up in about 7 hours to watch it.


----------



## Phileas Flash (Jul 13, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> what the fuck I haven't even been watching, I didn't think it started until 2, omg fucking Boxnation fuckers. WTF
> 
> Is this the first fight? And I take it Alexander has dominated so far?


I've been waiting til 2 as well. Damn.

On the upside, I have just treated myself to watching Gatti Ward I for the first time. Holy shit, that is a rumble of monstrous proportions. Heart, balls, power, chins, and some boxing (by gatti).


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Was Bailey just smiling at the boos? 

lol


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Leo Santa Cruz very likely throws more punches in 2 rounds than Bailey does in 12 round fight.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Alexander is a monumental cocksucker but at least in winning this he's probably preventing me from ever having to watch Bailey again.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Terrible fight. The kind of fight that makes me want to watch a different sport, something more exciting, like darts.


----------



## Phileas Flash (Jul 13, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> Alexander is a monumental cocksucker but at least in winning this he's probably preventing me from ever having to watch Bailey again.


Wasn't much of a fight, was it?


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

That's one very mild way to put it PF.

On a positive note N'jikaam - Kid Chocolate is likely to seem Gatti - Ward compared to what we just saw.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

There's been no less posts in here that usual but it's seemed a bit dead for some reason, even back on the UK card.


----------



## Phileas Flash (Jul 13, 2012)

I was going to ask if it's worth staying awake for the next one. The Abbot Ale stash has run dry and the sails were deflated by that one (only saw the last 4 rounds or so but they were very deflative rounds). 
I will ask, I've never seen either of the next 2 before... Worth it?


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Yeah 50/50 fight imo so well worth a watch. N'Jikam is very fast, has good power but looks a bit vulnerable. Quillin can bang but didn't impress me against Winky Wright.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Bailey 45 of 198, 23%

Bailey punchstats from the fight


Fucking disgraceful


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Terrible fight. The kind of fight that makes me want to watch a different sport, something more exciting, like darts.[//'QUOTE]
> 
> Shit fight but what did people expect from it? Bailey had one way to win and Alexander didn't give it to him.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

N'Jikam takes the first round, close but just the busier guy.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Good start to N'Dam-Kid Chocolate. 

Both opening up..


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Think N'Jikam did a little bit better in the first than Showtime gave him credit for really, though he could do with shortening up his punches at times, his left hook is veering behind Qullin's head whenever he plants his feet to throw it.

Good fight so far.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Another close round, N'Jikam takes it though with a strong final 30 seconds. Cracking hook there.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

That right hand knocked some of the Chocolate off the kid!. Even round but N'Dam is putting it on him. N'Dam must be aware of loading up on his hook, If Kid Chocolate hooks with him he could hurt N'Dam. 

Good, Good fight!.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Agree with Pabby. He needs too wild and needs to straighten his punches. Easier said than done though.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Another N'Dam round there. Quillin really struggling to get going against the French man who's doing a good job of keeping away

Oh fuck N'Dam was fucking hurt there


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Big knockdown, superb there from Chocolate


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

CHRIST, they were BIG left hands!


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

The second knockdown was beautiful


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Quillin really shouldn't have let N'Dam off the hook

Shit N'Jikam was in huge trouble there though


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

N'Dam looks kind of like Wallace from The Wire


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

N'Dam needs to ride this wave, he's still got the power in his shots. Legs just aren't there atm. 

Kid Chocolate has answered some questions that N'Dam posed. Impressive stuff.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

I gave the fifth to N'Jikam, back ahead on my scorecard. Gotta expect Chocolate to come out looking to get to him this round though


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Is Chocolate's power that good or is N'Dam just got a bad chin?


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Brave French bastard, he's finished though, these Knockdowns all look real hard

He has been down 4 times yeah?


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

N'Dam needs to fight the European way, Punch then defend. He's punching with Qullin to much. Keep it basic..

Qullin is thriving on the openings, N'Dam needs to keep his work straight.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

I only have Quillin 1 point up, could be a seriously strange scorecard if it goes the distance


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

chocolates right hand is hurt i think...twice now he's shook it out


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

HNDNJ fighting very much flat-footed for the duration of the 7th, I wonder if he made a conscious decision to do that based on being caught off balance for the KD's in the 6th round. Seemed to work for him anyways, though Quillin appeared to be waiting for him to make a mistake if anything, waiting for an opportunity to punch with him again.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

The mad thing is N'Dam could well still win this :lol:, Be a tall order but he's still winning rounds...


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

doug.ie said:


> chocolates right hand is hurt i think...twice now he's shook it out


He's barely thrown it since you said that. Shame it looks like he might lose the fight because he's completely stopped throwing the right.


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

chocolate's right paw definetly isn't right...he had oppertunities to throw rights there and didnt...i'm convinced he's hurt it


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm not the only person with N'Dam ahead am I? Boxnation certainly don't seem to be entertaining the idea


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Qullin is fighting in bursts, he's got to work more he can't lay in wait. 

Trout on the mic, Not for me...


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

N'Dam to win on points 50/1.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> N'Dam to win on points 50/1.


That would be a bit of me... If I thought there was any chance of them not robbing N'Dam if he were to win


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Great fight, HNDNJ's powers of recuperation are certainly to be admired, he looked like he was teetering on the brink after those 2 initial knockdowns. He's the more consistent worker in there, Quillin still has some quality work but it's pretty sporadic at this stage, N'Jikam knows he's gotta really work for this if he's to pull it back.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

I think Quillin needs a KO now, I really don't think there's many rounds to give him other than the 2 he put his man down in


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> N'Dam to win on points 50/1.


how much by stoppage in the 12th?


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

I've liked what i've seen on N'Dam before today, his speed and skill are there. But he's shown awesome heart and stamina today. I'll be gutted if he doesn't leave as a champion tonight.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Fitness of N'Dam out this planet.

Damn that should clinch it!


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

omg he's fucking got himself done, what a silly bastard.


omg what a tough tough fucker


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

6 knockdowns and i might still have him ahead 

fucking unreal right there.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Tremendous fight.

N'Dam and Ajose have put French Africans on the map as guys who entertain!


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Hell of a fight, that final round has sealed it but N'Dam did so well, he was winning the 12th as well.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

That was beautiful. 

Lovely to see N'Dam's trainer hug his fighter, he saw what he went through. 

N'Dam chucked it away, he outboxed and outfought Qullin but lost to KD's..


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

I have it 111-111, what a fucking fight.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

doug.ie said:


> how much by stoppage in the 12th?


Sorry Doug didn't see the odds, guy on ESB just posted the points odds :good.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Awful scorecards though. Bullshit actually.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Is he a legitimate world champion or is he the Emeritus Regular Silver champ?


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

tbf Quillin seems a nice lad, fair play to him. Shame his people were never gonna let him lose

oh wait he shouted out his twitter, scratch that the mans a twat


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

N'Dam deserves an interview Jim. Boo....


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

You know what lads, N'Dam knocked Qullin into ropes in 12th and Qullin grabbed the ropes to stay up. N'Dam was so unlucky..


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

115-107 is a fight scorecard so alien to my puny brain that I don't even know if I think it's fair or not.:err

EDIT: Great to see Danny Jacobs doing well, major props to him.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> You know what lads, N'Dam knocked Qullin into ropes in 12th and Qullin grabbed the ropes to stay up. N'Dam was so unlucky..


N'Dam is a fun fighter. I hope Showtime have him on again as lots of dance partners at this division for him to tango with.


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

this mallinaggi fight is a light-middle bout on the books, that right?


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> N'Dam is a fun fighter. I hope Showtime have him on again as lots of dance partners at this division for him to tango with.


I wish it was a draw, I'd of love to of seen a rematch but i agree so many great fights for him. He adapted well, he showed great heart i really hope he progresses because he's a fantastic fighter as it is.

Macklin vs N'Dam would be a barnburner!. N'Dam would win that IMO.


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

here he comes....good man paulie


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

doug.ie said:


> this mallinaggi fight is a light-middle bout on the books, that right?


Still a title fight according to WBA. Don't ask me to explain or justify that!


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

thought bunce said the title wasn't on the line


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Damn I may have to go to bed, I am absolutely knackered


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> I wish it was a draw, I'd of love to of seen a rematch but i agree so many great fights for him. He adapted well, he showed great heart i really hope he progresses because he's a fantastic fighter as it is.
> 
> Macklin vs N'Dam would be a barnburner!. N'Dam would win that IMO.


Was thinking of Mack myself. Outhwith GG and Sergio, he'll give anyone a good scrap imo


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

fook me...could this end up as two successive stoppage wins for paulie....thats a bad cut.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Paulie carving him up:happy


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

always liked paulie...one of my favourite modern boxers


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Will I get banned if I ask for a "you know what" to watch the fights??


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Cano's cut almost worked against Paulie in third. In the first two he fought well, controlled range with his feet by taking little half-steps back whenever Cano vame forward and utilised the jab pretty well. Seems like he tried to set himself more in order to throw more right hands and worsen the cut, which only served to make him more vulnerable. Got careless on more than one occasion.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Cano's cut almost worked against Paulie in third. In the first two he fought well, controlled range with his feet by taking little half-steps back whenever Cano vame forward and utilised the jab pretty well. Seems like he tried to set himself more in order to throw more right hands and worsen the cut, which only served to make him more vulnerable. Got careless on more than one occasion.


Cano landing a lot easier than I expected. He was horrendous against Morales but not taking the schooling I was expected. Paulie in a fight for sure.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Austin Trout scorecard lol


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Austin Trout is awful, They building him up or something?. His commentary makes me hope Cotto beats him even more now :lol:.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Austin Trout is awful, They building him up or something?. His commentary makes me hope Cotto beats him even more now :lol:.


He's given Paulie every round and then says you cannot win the rounds on the jab alone and Paulie need to land the right hand more. Clown!


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> Cano landing a lot easier than I expected. He was horrendous against Morales but not taking the schooling I was expected. Paulie in a fight for sure.


Paulie's landing a decent amount of left hands, some nice up-jabs that're generally difficult to defend against which are coming up through Cano's guard a lot, but by the same token he's been getting caught in no-man's land loads. Just standing there with his hands low without any movement of foot or head, Cano's fighting better than I've seen him before but he's having some favours done for him at the moment alright.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Looked at the time and saw it was 4 o'clock so I said "fuck it" and decided to get up and catch the card. Good to see I haven't missed Paulie in action.


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Paulie landing some pussy ass shoulder bumps on the inside in the last round.... Cano could very well be getting to him late in this fight


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Knew Paulie was playing it too dangerous.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Damn! Paulie on the deck!!


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Paulie M dropped!


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Oh dear..........that doesn't usually happen.


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Scorecards??

I was late to this party.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Cano is an asshole. If he had made weight, this could have been a huge career changer for him. I think Cano deserves the nod.


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Malignaggi shitting bricks lol.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Shocker. Split decision.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

118-109 Cano? Oh, come on. He had that look in his eyes of "Don't rob me, bro. I don't wanna go on the Jersey Shore."


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Split decision.

109-118
114-113 x2

In favour of the Magic Man.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Paulie booed in Brooklyn. "He wasn't landing though" Erm no!


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Lol, Paulie burying Compubox.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Fucking translator just winging it. :lol:

"Yeah, he said he really loves Mike's Hard Lemonade!"


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

I think those scorecards were similar to Juan Diaz in the way that the judges favouring power punching and the guy with the knockdown rather than Paulie's activity and jab. Oh well, he's always going to be in close fights because of that.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

"Failing a drug test, but still allowed to fight!" I smell a rat by the WBC.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Fuck, that Khan footage never gets old. Might watch that fight again after this. :lol: Hits the canvas like a sack of tatties.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Morales looked like a middle-aged accountant in his gym gear.


----------



## fightscorecollector (Jul 7, 2012)

great thread guys, glad so many are on scoing the fights.

please keep putting your scores on here and i will add them to my fightscorecollector site http://fightscorecollector.blogspot.com for the Garcia vs Morales fight

im raging...i had brook ko, mcdonnell ko , alexander pts, quiellen pts, paulie pts and garcia pts as my prediction....never put money on it


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

War.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

This is only ending one of two ways. Morales leaving the ring upright or on a stretcher.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> This is only ending one of two ways. Morales leaving the ring upright or on a stretcher.


Looking like the later at the moment...


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

"Let's bring in Joe Cortez" You know what? Let's not.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

RIP in peas, Morales. I cry evertim.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Khan, just do yourself a favour and move up.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Matthysse please!


----------

